# The Trad Minimalist



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Just realized what my approach to Trad is involving:

Minimalism. I want my wardrobe to be small and compact, but encompass all the tradly virtues. Thus far I'm kind of "check listing" from the OPH, but trying not to do multiples. I've got multiples of khakis in different shades and colors, I'll wind up with about 7 OCBDs, probably 5-6 polo shirts, hopefully fewer than 10 ties, an LL Bean leather belt, a LE Surcingle (on its way) and my PRL whale d-ring belt.

I have four suits, two blue blazers and no tweed (which I mean to fix for winter). A Norwegian is my only presentable sweater, so I'm hoping for some Shetlands for cheap in the midst of August on eBay or the forum here. I'll eventually (10th anniversary) get my wife conned into giving me a Tiffany belt buckle.

Thus far I'm trying to keep it simple, easily combinable and neat, so that each piece of my wardrobe is hard-wearing, oft beaten up, and rarely ironed (here's looking at you, Coleman). 

So far so good. Anyone else trying for a "controlled wardrobe"?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

This gets discussed from time to time, most recently here.

Some find it liberating, others stifling. Depends on one's temperament, ideals and closet space. Personally I go more minimalist but that is only because of my unhealthy, exclusive attachment to blue blazers.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I do multiples.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link back. I read that thread with great interest.

I suppose lately it's been a matter of "What do I hate? Out it goes" and "What do I like? Order more."

I now have four pairs of the khakis I like, gave away all the shirts I didn't, and ordered as many LE OCBD's as I wanted. I think I'm almost set. I will wear a blue or white shirt every day, with an occasional stripe.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

This has come up before.

I'd love to be a minimalist, but have a tough time letting go.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

You know I'm a minimalist. Probably the most minimal minimalist of all time. If I get a chance, I'll post up a sketch of my wardrobe later.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm too sentimental to get rid of anything. Which kinda kills my chances of being a minimalist.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I simply mix and match a lot and tend to wear my favorites over and over again.

I try and keep this in mind whenever I think I "need" something.


----------



## Lamarque (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a minimalist in that I find a favorite within a category of clothing, and that favorite is all I buy and wear in that category (but I do stock up on my favorites). For example, I have fourteen OCBDs and no other button-front shirts.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll be more of a minimalist once I "get it right." I've purchased a number of items which I later realized don't fit as well as I'd like. Today I have a much better idea of what sizes to buy for the best fit -- but much of my wardrobe doesn't reflect that. (Too many OCBDs whose sleeves shrunk too far; too many M2s that just don't look right.) 

The other thing is, I'm more sensitive now to colors going together or not. Particularly in sport coats I need more options. 

Finally, shoes. NYC eats them for breakfast. I would love to build up to three deep at every position on the team.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Gee, I think of "minimalism" as a matter of style more than size of wardrobe. I think of our President as an exemplar of stylistic minimalism: a dark suit, clean in cut and no doodads, a white shirt with no collar buttons, a plain or solid tie.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I suppose that's another take on minimalism. Having 250 suits, all dark; and 250 ties, all blue or red (a few yellow.); and 100 pairs of cap toes. And so forth. 

But I think of "minimalism" and "uniformity" (common to all presidents) as different ideas. We "trad minimalists" are quite happy with variety, I think


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Check, but our presidents have very different styles.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

You're probably right. I guess W. wore clunky pants and boxy shoulders as a rule; Obama is appropriately sleek and slim with the times and his body type. But an army of suits isn't minimalist.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

You've peeked in his closet?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay, Obama is a minimalist. I'll take your word for it.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

:icon_smile_big: No need to take my word for it - just look at how little of our money he spends.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah. Well, I did look around and you're quite right -- he's known for buying five of the same suit at a time, and wearing them to death. That's the image he's sending, anyway. (You wouldn't want to be like John Edwards and get caught with a $400 haircut, or like Palin.)

I'm afraid to say I don't even own five suits. And I only have about 4 pair of leather sole shoes. So, minimalism is a relative idea. Maybe when I'm able to buy 5 suits of my choice at at time, I'll cease to be minimalist.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

If at some point someone is calling me Doctor, my finances improve appreciably and I find myself inside J. Press, you can be assured my minimalism will FLY out the window.

However, in the mean time, it is an excellent policy, and ensures economic use but hard wear - and nothing is more tradly than clothes one has beat to death.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, in terms of style, trad isn't usually minimalist: we like our never-to-be-used buttonholes, our stripes, tartans and emblems too much.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm no hoarder, but I have had trouble letting things go that "I may slim down enough to wear again". :icon_smile_big:

Fortunately/Unfortunately, in my pre-cedar days, some creepy-crawlies alleviated some of those Lacoste problems (kept the crocs!). Now, I actually have _storage_, so even living in a closet I have some sartorial room to breathe.


----------



## Split Cane Angler (Mar 23, 2010)

I suspect that many men follow the same pattern that I do - find one excellent article of clothing and replicate it in various colors. My suits are mostly the same cut in different colors. The same is true for dress shirts, polos, shoes...

Naturally the girlfriend finds me too predictable, though I believe that this prevents any fuss over finding properly-fitting clothes.


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

OK. Challenge for the weekend is accepted - I wonder how much I can thin out? I sense three suits going onto ebay! I hope that they fetch more than the one that I bought this week - absolutely gorgeous Daks suit - almost perfect fit for only £24.

Nice thread.
Thanks, Graham.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Trad is not necessarily to absolute king of _aesthetic_ minimalism- that is to say the sort of minimalism that is meant by designers when they offer all black collections inspired by modernism and/or futurism. Nor are we talking about the minimalism that Obama exhibits in his "all plain everything" approach to dressing. We are discussing a _quantitative _minimalism, that is doing the most with the fewest number of items, and presumably maximizing the utility and value per item. Trad excels at this, not only because it puts quality at a premium, but also because it inherently bridges the gaps between formal and casual. Khakis and OCBDs do double duty for work and causal use, so one needs fewer specialized clothes. Trad really does make the most out of the fewest clothes because everything gets used in such a great variety of contexts.

To give you an idea of how I work it, here is my wardrobe:

1 suit
1 blue blazer
2 khakis
4 ocbds
4 polos
2 summer plaids
4 pendletons
1 cords
2 jeans
2 sweaters
1 windbreaker
1 Barbour 
1 peacoat 
2 shorts

RedWing boots
penny loafers
black wingtips
boat shoes
rainbow sandals

gym clothes (shorts, NB 993, hoody)

Socks, boxers and white v neck undershirts

They are also a few "accessories," which I will not go thru all of, but include a watch, a few ties, belts, hats, ect. I also have some prescription glasses.

This tiny wardrobe gets me through everything, and in far better style than my peers. The best thing is that all of my clothes are so basic that nobody ever seems to notice how little I actually have until they actually see the closet.
I love having so little because it makes me appreciate everything that i do have. While I could use a few more of some things, what I'm really going for is having the best of everything. When you are on a limited budget (or any budget at all) you must make a choice between quality and quantity. It should be clear what I have chosen.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it ironic that you are embracing minimalism by acquiring more?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

of


Youngster said:


> A number of you seem to be misunderstanding P&G use of the term minimalism.
> 
> right, we're stupid.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> of
> 
> 
> Youngster said:
> ...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Just kidding, kid: always enjoy your posts :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Tone can be hard to interpret via text. I try to err on the side of politeness, lest I take part in the uncivilized behavior that I so often decry.
Beware, there are barbarians at the gates, and the barbarians are us!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Youngster said:


> Tone can be hard to interpret via text. I try to err on the side of politeness, lest I take part in the uncivilized behavior that I so often decry.
> Beware, there are barbarians at the gates, and the barbarians are us!


true, esp. in an internet situation. i guess that's what emoticons are for :icon_smile:.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually, I maintain a severe balance on my clothes - one thing in, one out. I have two pairs of shoes to rid myself of because of two new acquisitions. I also ordered enough OCBD to replace my crappy old pinpoints. Everything stays in balance, the clothes themselves just improve.


----------



## Kila (Apr 29, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm no hoarder, but I have had trouble letting things go that "I may slim down enough to wear again". :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Fortunately/Unfortunately, in my pre-cedar days, some creepy-crawlies alleviated some of those Lacoste problems (kept the crocs!). Now, I actually have _storage_, so even living in a closet I have some sartorial room to breathe.


Amen! I have some bespoke suits made in 1987. Yes, I can almost get back into them,,,, Can't seem to let them go


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not very minimalist about OCBDs. I don't re-wear them between washings, and I don't always get around to doing laundry, so having lots of them (20) is good. And shoes. I really want a hefty influx of shoes. Three deep at every position, with at least five positions! Fifteen pair of shoes at least. And yes, extra khakis for when you nuke them with olive oil and other greasy foods. (The stains don't go away entirely, not entirely they don't.) Ten pair of khakis at least. 

But, to many I think even all this is still minimalism.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it is shoes that get you in the end. Seems like the trad wardrobe fills up on ocbds and khakis, then moves to a few pair of shoes--boat and loafers mostly, then to tweeds and ties, then maybe to a suit. Once all that is established, the easily affordable (and justifiable if you're married) items have been acquired, and tastes have been refined. From there, the most expensive thing to pursue is the higher end shoes by AE, and then Alden. At least that is how I've seen it work.

I'm not sure where I go next. I'm tossing up a trad motorcycle (Norton, Triumph or mod inspired scooter like in the WFB pic) or a sailboat. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Coleman's WAYWN pictures are kind of what I think of when I think of trad minimalism, or "Tweed in the City"/Mafoofan.

A tightly audited wardrobe of wearable clothes.

I have bunch of fun/GTH items in my closet--madras pants, oxford cloth shorts, "fun" shirts- but I wonder if I'd be better served by 3 perfects pairs of Bills.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> but I wonder if I'd be better served by 3 perfects pairs of Bills.


NO (practicing my trad minimalism and trad speech)

That said, if I had to choose who embodies the ideal of "trad" to me, even with some of the great posters in the past, I would say it's Patrick and Coleman. Fairly restricted wardrobe (well, Patrick and his loafers might not qualify ), great haircuts, like their booze (and Patrick his cigars), and both are polite, friendly, and unaffected. That's all "trad" is to me. Personally, I don't care where they went to school, how "preppy" their girlfriends are, where they vacation, or their political leanings (I do actually care on a personal level, but those things have nothing to do with their clothes). As for me - they're's nothing particularly minimalist about my wardrobe, but I like the variety for its own sake.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I too have been on a minimalist trend for awhile, I counted all the button down shirts in the closet (not including those at the storage unit) and it came out at 31, that is a shirt a day for the month... Now I don't think I will be getting rid of any, but certainly won't be adding to the collection.

Another thing is I am trying to winnow down the necktie collection, I have too many striped ties, that I just have for the sake of them being striped ties... I have tried to get rid of a bunch of them. After a conversation with a good friend, we agreed that stripes should mean something to you; school colors, regimental colors, service branch colors, or club/society ties. I am in agreement and so the striped ties will continue to diminish. 

On suits, jackets and the rest, I have a plenty of each and again my new minimalism is trying not to obtain anymore unless necessary.

Now having said all that. When a deal comes up here or on eBay at pennies on the dollar, good quality and likely/rarely to be seen again, it becomes hard to repel the urge...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> That said, if I had to choose who embodies the ideal of "trad" to me, even with some of the great posters in the past, I would say it's Patrick and Coleman. Fairly restricted wardrobe (well, Patrick and his loafers might not qualify ), great haircuts, like their booze (and Patrick his cigars), and both are polite, friendly, and unaffected. That's all "trad" is to me.


No argument about Patrick=Trad, however a "fairly restricted wardrobe" he does not have. He's as bad as I am.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Haven't bought a suit, sportcoat, blazer, or topcoat in maybe 10-12 years, nor a good pair of shoes: I'd actually like some new brown wingtips, but can't bear the multi-year break in period till they get the way I like them. EVT: like you, I looked in my closet the other day and thought 'WHAT am I doing with all these striped ties?' I think your resolution on them is laudable, in fact I think I'll imitate it, although it sounds a little too much like there's work involved ....


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> No argument about Patrick=Trad, however a "fairly restricted wardrobe" he does not have. He's as bad as I am.


"restricted" is a relative thing :icon_smile_wink: I'm restricting myself to 10 suits, 30 pairs of shoes, 50 ocbds/pinpoints...:devil:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have many more suits and sportcoats than I have OCBDs, odd as that sounds.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I commend you , gentlemen, on your burgeoning wardrobes: it shows a healthy appetite for life.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

All these repp stripe ties are a pox upon your houses. You must be cured! Box and send them to me. I will make sure they are...burned, yes thats it. Not worn to work all week, noooo sir.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

:idea:I'll put a lot up when I get home


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

The best example of this I can think of is a professor I had this past semester. He's a great guy, a Rhodes Scholar and a true gentleman with a great sense of humor. Here's what he wore, every class from January through April:

-White pinpoint button-down collar shirt (a little baggy in the sleeves, like a Talbott);
-Canvas-looking flat front chinos (could have been made by Levis or something like Patagonia duck pants) -- a couple times had a charcoal suit on;
-Brown belt;
-Repp tie: red with little white stripes (two or three times he wore this tie in navy-gold);
-classic-looking clear plastic frames when he needed to read something;
-if not in suit, had a blue blazer or a jacket like this hanging up while he taught.

He always looked clean and fresh -- it wasn't the rumpled academic trad that I also love.

I don't know if he had two of everything or twenty of everything. His wardrobe could have cost three hundred dollars altogether, or it could have cost fifteen times that. That's the very essence of this style of dress, to me.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Everyone should begin as a minimalist; then add items according to need and lifestyle.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's my take on it, in pictures:

https://pinterest.com/larsd4/minimalist-trad-wardrobe/

Suggestions for improvement are welcome, but for every new entry, something has to be taken out.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I remember there was an article posted on this forum some time ago about Anthony Drexel Biddle - once considered the best dressed man in America. It was surprising how small his wardrobe was. 

Similarly, Brooks Brothers used to have a basics guide that would show how just a few items could be mixed and matched to create numerous looks. 

I like your approach. For me though, I enjoy accumulating clothes too much.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I am a minimalist as well. At least 4 days a week I wear a blue ocbd and British khaki chinos. The other day is usually a blue univ. stripe ocbd. I also wear a crewneck sweater almost everyday, in either blue or grey. I have a few pair of shoes but it is generally Weejuns everyday. I only wear grey Fruit of the loom pocket tees at the gym or when a t-shirt is requires. I do not wear shirts with words, logos or emblems. I am boring, but I like the freedom.

When I do switch my outfit up it is generally for others. I feel like it my drive me coworkers insane if I wear the same thing everyday, haha.


----------



## TartanRetriever (Oct 18, 2010)

Larsd4:

That's great! Here are my suggestions.

CUT
I'd argue you could lose the madder & knit ties, the cricket sweater (replace with a norwegian!), one of the two pairs of sneakers, the driving cap, BOTH pairs of jeans :smile:, and the squash shirt (the polos are fine!)

ADD
You'll need a tweed sportcoat, a pair of mocs and/or a casual blucher, a bean anorak, and possibly a rubber moc. You also need a picture of the old-school timex easy reader.

Again, well done!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

P Hudson said:


> I'm not sure where I go next. I'm tossing up a trad motorcycle (Norton, Triumph or mod inspired scooter like in the WFB pic) or a sailboat. Any suggestions?


I have as much fun tooling around in a Sunfish as I do my 27'.

When it comes to sailboats, Bigger is not always better!!


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

TartanRetriever said:


> Larsd4:
> 
> That's great! Here are my suggestions.
> 
> ...


All hard to argue with.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

A very thorough and well-thought list, but 8 pairs of shoes and 5 jackets doesn't strike me as being minimalistic.

I'd drop the tassles (already have loafers) and either the boat shoes or mocs. That leaves you with 3 dress shoes (LHS, LWB, and captoe bals), 2 pairs of casual shoes (mocs and sneakers) and some boots. I think you could also remove the trench, the G9, and the anorak and just get by with a Barbour and a duffle.

I'd switch the navy suit for a tweed sportscoat (either brown or gray herringbone) and the Levis for 2 more pairs of khakis to wear to work. And I would swap one of the polos and the squash shirt for a couple of madras shirts. I would also replace the navy socks with argyles of various colors- I don't think solid navy looks great with khakis, especially every day.

To your list I would add only a surcingle belt (navy/burgundy or navy/khaki) and a bow tie. And my list would have to include a pink OCBD, as I can't imagine not having one :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Larsd4 said:


> Here's my take on it, in pictures:
> 
> https://pinterest.com/larsd4/minimalist-trad-wardrobe/
> 
> Suggestions for improvement are welcome, but for every new entry, something has to be taken out.


Sorry to revive this thread, but I have been following it with interest (I'm in the process of reengineering my wardrobe from business formal (i.e. dark suits) to 'formalish' business casual (i.e. jacket and tie, rarely suits)). I'd be really keen to see what was in the link, but it no longer seems to be working.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Compiling minimalist lists looks like a lot of fun. 

I could not by any stretch of the imagination be described as "trad" (double vented, darted jackets, etc. all the way, I'm afraid), but here is an English interpretation of a 'minimalist' wardrobe for someone who doesn't need to wear a suit on a daily basis.

ODD JACKETS

x1 Navy Blazer with gold buttons (10 month weight)
x1 Blue, horn buttons (10 month weight)
x1 Grey or brown herringbone (10 month weight)
x1 Mid-blue, horn buttons (summer weight)
x1 Lightweight tweed
x1 Heavy tweed

SUITS

x1 Navy SB 2B (10 month weight) (English traditionalists would prefer a 3B)
x1 Mid-grey flannel SB 2B 

OVERCOATS

x1 Tan raincoat
x1 Barbour
x1 Tweed greatcoat
x1 Unstructured cotton jacket

SHIRTS

x8 Blue or mixed blue / white (including x2 - x 4 in stripes)
x2 Tattersal check
x3 Polo
x1 Rugby

TROUSERS

x2 Flannel (mid and dark grey)
x1 Tropical wool mid-grey
x1 Tropical wool tan
x4 Cotton drills
x2 Cords

JUMPERS

x4 Merino wool V neck (mid not deep or shallow V)
x2 Lambswool (crew neck or V neck or cardigan to taste)

TIES

x3 Grenadine garza fina (navy, dark red/wine, bottle green)
x2 Repp
x3 Ferragamo or suitable alternative (for the suits - I like the subtle elephant patterns, but that's just a personal whimsey)

SHOES

x1 Black toecap
x1 Black half-brogue
x1 Brown toecap
x1 Brown half-brogue
x1 Brown loafer or 'blucher' etc. (to taste)
x1 Boat
x1 Waxed leather or boot (casual)

HATS

x1 Panama (only essential hat, IMO unless you are follically challenged)

Doesn't include accessories; or gym, hiking, etc. kit; or formal.

P.S. I've steered away from brands for the shoes and overcoats (other than Barbour, which is sui generis).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Not bad, Balfour, though I'd suggest a second light-ish weight sportcoat -- something wearable from spring to fall, instead of fall to spring, and I'd want a few more (okay, loads more) neckties and some white shirts.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not bad, Balfour, though I'd suggest a second light-ish weight sportcoat -- something wearable from spring to fall, instead of fall to spring, and I'd want a few more (okay, loads more) neckties and some white shirts.


Funnily enough I was just thinking about the extra lightweight jacket - fair point (although - to be honest - in the UK there are probably fewer than 30 days a year where a '10 month' weight is not wearable:biggrin2.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Balfour said:


> Funnily enough I was just thinking about the extra lightweight jacket - fair point (although - to be honest - in the UK there are probably fewer than 30 days a year where a '10 month' weight is not wearable:biggrin2.


Yeah, I figured the weather would be different for you -- I'm seriously considering buying only seasonal fabrics as I build my wardrobe, because my weather gets quite extreme. You could probably sub in a lighter-weight coat for one of your ten month coats, since something like an olive green could work for fall with a sweater under it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

I know that this is how I consider myself, a minimalist. However, it is mostly connected to my budget. I will try and make my own list to add soon.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Balfour said:


> Sorry to revive this thread, but I have been following it with interest (I'm in the process of reengineering my wardrobe from business formal (i.e. dark suits) to 'formalish' business casual (i.e. jacket and tie, rarely suits)). I'd be really keen to see what was in the link, but it no longer seems to be working.


Sorry, Pinterest started out interesting to me, but eventually turned into a giant shrine to consumerism. It seems like everything on it is about acquiring crap, the antithesis of trad minimalism. I deleted my boards and logged off in silent protest.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Larsd4 said:


> Sorry, Pinterest started out interesting to me, but eventually turned into a giant shrine to consumerism. It seems like everything on it is about acquiring crap, the antithesis of trad minimalism. I deleted my boards and logged off in silent protest.


+1 to that sentiment!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I know that this is how I consider myself, a minimalist. However, it is mostly connected to my budget. I will try and make my own list to add soon.


Building thoughtfully from scratch is very satisfying, and gives you greater understanding of what you have and how to make use of it.


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

Larsd4 said:


> Sorry, Pinterest started out interesting to me, but eventually turned into a giant shrine to consumerism. It seems like everything on it is about acquiring crap, the antithesis of trad minimalism. I deleted my boards and logged off in silent protest.


That's a real shame, I was also (p)interested in seeing it. I still like pinterest, at least the things my friends & I post. Oh well...

I'm with OCBD when it comes to budget restrictions. Though I doubt I'd have an excessively large wardrobe if I could afford it, I'd definitely have more than I have now.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Himself said:


> Building thoughtfully from scratch is very satisfying, and gives you greater understanding of what you have and how to make use of it.


Big +1 to that.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

being minimalist is expensive.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Pleased to see the thread still going. Had a realization the other day - there's only one you to wear these clothes on, so too much of anything is a waste.

But don't listen to me, I just put in for some flap pocket shirts at J. Press. (But to be fair, they are all I will need.)


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I just re-read the thread "Trad minimalist" (2008). True minimalists: no definite articles needed.


----------

